# Hunting Virgins report and pictures!



## clairencappelli (9 January 2012)

Wowie what a day, i can hardly move today! It was a big turnout out of i think 55 so a busy one. Horse is a WB who SJ's and dressages and only started xc last summer so very little experience xc.

Got there just in time to quickly pull them out and mount.  My mare is well behaved at shows but has never seen the hunt set up and we could only get the lorry parked right in the thick of it. I pulled my girl out with people everywhere the hounds running around her and she was so calm i couldnt believe it. I mounted and she still stayed calm and stood there in a long rein while chaos unfolded around her.

Just as we were setting off there was a terrible accident and a lad on a grey had his horse rear up really hard and he fell off the back and the horse then backflipped landing on him while he was face down on the floor. I felt sick and heard the noise and the poor lad was groaning it was awful ( i later found out from a friend who's husand organsied the hunt he got away with bad brusing and didnt break anything and was kept in hosp for observations thank god).

Off we went and Zalena didnt really get it. Im sure as she was plaited she was looking for the dressage arena and then the next thing she knows is at the back of a long line of horses and there a fence they were all going over.  She looked and i felt her looking for a way out but there was only one way and that was over.  She took off and i couldnt help it i just let out the biggest woooohooooo forgetting about the big crowd of people by the first fence who found this all very funny (as you will hear in the video)

Then we were well and truly off! She was very strong and i have no skin left on my rein fingers (yes i was wearing gloves) she didnt hardly walk just flung herself about leaping and yaking so hard on the rein even on the roads.  She galloped and jumped eveything i asked her to but on the 3rd we dropped back a bit but a bit too much as they were out of sight then we caught up and a friend was having big problems with her pony taking off.  We walked for a bit then the girl i with with went off for a gallop while i hung back to stay with the naughty pony. As the pony was trying to take off even in trot we lost the hunt and got to the village and didnt know where to go!!! we carried on down the main road with cars whizzing past and trotted but couldnt find them  so stopped and asked a cyclist where nurstead house was.  My mobile went flat so was left in the lorry and the other rider didnt have one so we were on our own! We followed his directions and were worried as the light was getting low but we found our way home in time before dark thank god. 

Im so proud of my horse despite pulling yanking and constantly throwing herself about she hug back let the hunt go and escorted a delinquent pony back.

I will def go to another but will stay with my friend and the hunt next time lol.

I am crippled today and hardy move!. I went to check on my horse and turn out today expecting her legs to be filled and for her to be a little tuncked up after the excitement ( she is a very good weight but i know this often happens after ).  Not a filled leg in sight and apart from being crusty still with dried sweat marks she looked great. She wasnt even stiff and flew off up the field doing her big trot. I on the other hand have been getting stared at all day when i get out of my office chair it takes me some time to stand up straight.

Pictures

Wating to go off













Video of first fence...... i really couldnt help the whop 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taxNR5A-B1w&context=C39619eeADOEgsToPDskKsbLnQnHsQ-MtTNtoBS_7R

pic of first fence 







galloping







lanes







end of a 2nd fast jumping line













then last jump on thr last line







and the link to the pro pics which are great!... i want to def buy the last one which other to you think?


http://www.ksdigital.co.uk/ks24478
http://www.ksdigital.co.uk/ks24550
http://www.ksdigital.co.uk/ks24649
http://www.ksdigital.co.uk/ks24650
http://www.ksdigital.co.uk/ks24651


----------



## Countryman (9 January 2012)

Looks like you had a great time!


----------



## Lollii (9 January 2012)

Fantastic report & pics - thanks for sharing


----------



## MissMistletoe (9 January 2012)

Great photos!.

I like picture 1 and the last one


----------



## Spiritedly (9 January 2012)

Sounds like you had fun   and I like the 2nd photo.


----------



## PuzzlePatch (9 January 2012)

Looks like you had a great day, I love the first and the second. Your mare looks v smart!


----------



## polo_han (9 January 2012)

I love the photo ending 649, what a great pic!!


----------



## shoo (9 January 2012)

Lovely photos, sounds like you had great day


----------



## kal40 (10 January 2012)

Well done, looks like you had fun.  The photo of your horses head brought a little lump to my throat.  She looks just like the horse I hunted when I was younger.  She was a fab hunter and jumped like a stag.  Looking back she was my one in a million.


----------



## Amymay (10 January 2012)

Sounds like a fun day - the pictures of your mare are lovely, she's beautiful.

Do stay with the hunt next time, arrive earlier, and give her a little clip.


----------



## VoR (10 January 2012)

Lovely mare and loving the video, hilarious


----------



## Happy Hunter (10 January 2012)

That vid is classic! I have been known to throw in a little 'woop!' as we clear the bigger jumps - Im just too proud of my girl not to!

I like photos 651 and 478!  The head shot one is the best!

Well done you! - Now get some air on those fingers to harden them up and stop them being red raw!


----------



## JenHunt (10 January 2012)

I like the one that ends 50.... lovely big pony 

glad you had a good time!

I second the advice to arrive a little earlier next time, and to give her a little clip (to help her not get so sweaty really). I also suggest that you stitch her tail up to stop it coming down during the day.

be warned... next time she'll know what's coming.


----------



## clairencappelli (10 January 2012)

Thanks everyone!

Fingers are soo much better today now the air has got to them.  She has a bit of a sore motu from pulling like fury and but is otherwise very proud of herself and is passaging to and from the field and then is off kicking her heels up.

I tried to clip her in sept and let us just say even with a tube or domogel AND a tube of sedolin i nearly got hurt where she flipped out so badly.  I prob wont clip her this year again but i will be getting her IV sedated next year to try and clip her again.

I still hurt like crazy all over so will go for a few gentle hack on thursday and friday before my flatwork lesson saturday.


----------



## JenHunt (10 January 2012)

the trick for the stiffness is a hot bath when you get home, with a small drink () then a good dinner and an ibuprofen before bed! gentle exercise the next day, even a short ride out, will also help to ease the stiffness for you!


----------



## Elsbells (10 January 2012)

Made me laugh. What a great day you had, your mouth is wide open at every jump so I'm guessing that you whooped at more than fence 1 

I like the headshot too, she looks very switched on and I'll bet she'll be ready next time

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bridie&theMinis (10 January 2012)

Thanks for posting and sharing your experience. Your mare looks fantastic and you were clearly having a whale of a time! 
Love the pics - gorgeous head shot and liked the last one, but the vid was so funny!


----------



## maggiesmum (11 January 2012)

Great pics, looks like you had a ball! 
How is your mare bred? She reminds me for all the world of a mare I had by Pouchka II ?


----------



## TGM (11 January 2012)

Glad to hear you had a good time, but a shame you lost the hunt!  Great photos too.


----------



## ellie_e (11 January 2012)

Well done!! She's lovely!!! I was thinking about taking mine to get him more forward thinking, might just do it now!! How is she bred? She looks very similar to mine, dont suppose she's a KWPN was born 2004???


----------



## wildcard (11 January 2012)

What a great report and fantastically behaved mare.  Very big day to take her to for first time hunting ive had friends who have the most well behaved hackers and at shows yet couldnt deal with hunting and just became uncontrollable your very lucky i hope my youngster is half as well behaved as yours when i come to hopefully take her next year.. I love pics 4 and 5 head shot is simply stunning. anymore huting outings planned??


----------



## Apercrumbie (11 January 2012)

Great report and glad you had a good time - love the video 

The only thing I will say is to give her a clip before next time.  She clearly has a short coat but hunters are clipped to within an inch of their lives for a reason   Also, what bit do you have her in?  If she was pulling so much it may be worth looking into using a slightly stronger one for hunting.  Because a stronger bit will be more effective you will have to pull less and her mouth won't be so sore.


----------



## Elsbells (11 January 2012)

maggiesmum said:



			Great pics, looks like you had a ball! 
How is your mare bred? She reminds me for all the world of a mare I had by Pouchka II ?
		
Click to expand...

I have a 10 yr old mare by Pouchka 11 maggiesmum, she's just super!!


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (11 January 2012)

clairencappelli said:



			Off we went and Zalena didnt really get it. Im sure as she was plaited she was looking for the dressage arena and then the next thing she knows is at the back of a long line of horses and there a fence they were all going over.  

HAHA I can't wait for your Dressage report saying, 

Well she just didn't get it, I'm sure as she was plaited she was looking for the hounds .............................
		
Click to expand...


----------



## BombayMix (11 January 2012)

Really like THIS photo and the last one


----------



## C&C (11 January 2012)

What kind of bit are you using? Ive never seen one of those before


----------



## BombayMix (11 January 2012)

C&C said:



			What kind of bit are you using? Ive never seen one of those before 

Click to expand...

Butterfly flip bit


----------



## clairencappelli (11 January 2012)

Yes it a butterfly flip bit like that one above but mine has a lozenge and a curb strap as well.

She was literally dripping white foam and if i could give her a clip i would hehe.  Last time i tried was very traumatic and it a bit late to do her now really as i do a bit of showing so want to avoid late clip lines.  I could ask the vet to sedate her when he does jab next tues but dont really want to this late.

I would like to try a small hedge next time i go out once the skin has grown back on my fingers lol. 

At least i get on and off the sofa today! Sunday and monday i had to pull myself up and yesterday it did it my rocking but im back to normal today.

my working week is done now so im going to hack tomo and friday and i have a flatwork lesson saturday.  My inst on the flat cant believe we went.

I fully expect my next dressage outing to have a rather excited horses.  We dont palit for jumping so she wownt suspect that but god help me if she gets off the box and see dogs!

Im super proud of her and of me.  I have only just got her out hacking alone after she reared and fell back on me on the road last year ( shes a really bad napper ) so it was a big ask but i lover her very much.

She is kwpn and is out of cavalier and her mummy is out of cassanova so she is born and bred showjumper.  I wont tell her she isnt a hunter tho as she looked so pleased with herself bless her heart.


----------



## MissTyc (11 January 2012)

Great report and pics!

Is that Meopham? I couldn't come  And I couldn't go today and I'm giving up for the rest of the season so maybe see you next season


----------



## clairencappelli (11 January 2012)

Yes it was the nurstead meet.

I decided to buy the log picture and and last one of us landing over the drop fence complete with clump of mud flying through the air hehe.


----------

